# Babies, Babies, Babies.



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know how they managed it, but I got one baby in both boxes today...

Tony and Abby's first baby from clutch #3 and final clutch of the year... I didn't want them to mate again this season, but the rest of the family wasn't helping me maintain the long nights. Dad: Tony Grey split to Cinnamon and WF, Mom: Abby Cinnamon Pearl split to Pied. I think this baby is going to be a cinnamon.









McGee and Ziva's first baby from 2nd clutch. They have already started clutch #3 wich makes me mad. Putting them on longnights as soon as she is done laying. Dad: McGee, WF split Cinnamon, Pearl. Mom: Ziva, WF, Cinnamon, Lutino. These pictures dont show the eys but I think this one is a Cinnamon too...









One of Dad and baby.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Man How Many Eggs Do Ziva And Mcgee Have Or Are They Colony Bred? I Have My Whiteface Pair Setup


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well congrats! Guess Ziva and McGee wanted to catch up huh?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww, he's like alright enough photos off you go now


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah, McGee is a verry protective Daddy... Ziva layed 4 in the first clutch 7 in the second clutch, and three in the third clutch so far.... gona have WF, Cinnamons coming out of my ears soon. Abby usualy lays 4 to 5.... Ziva is such a show off.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww I Am Hoping To Have Some Wf Pieds Out Of My Pair And If I Do I Am Keeping A Baby


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

We now have two babies in Tony and Abby's nest box. They wont let me get in and take pictures yet. I think I hear two in McGee and Ziva's nest box, but neither will come out right now. They just fluff up and and sit tighter, do you think they remember that I took the last baby away?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe....tiels remember lots. Or they're just being super ultra protective because a new baby hatched.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....I see a problem...what you might want to do is do a *baby shuffle* later on. The reason why is that one nest will only have 2 babies and the other nest has lots of eggs and babies. The nest with alot of eggs can wind up being a problem of the youngest chicks not being fed well or the eggs not getting sat on good enough and chilling and going DIS.

What I would do is start moving 1-2 babies over the next few days to the nest that has less babies and the other nest has more.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Susanne, thanks for that. I was thinking of fostering some of McGee and Ziva's eggs to Tony and Abby. This morning I was able to check in McGee and Ziva's box. They only had 1 baby, but it was dehydrated and had an empty crop. I gave it some pedialite then put it in with Tony and Abby. Abby pulled it in and started mothering it. I hope the little one makes it. McGee and Ziva will have beautiful babies, but I don't think they are very good feeders, Tony and Abby on the other hand, are great feeders, they have never lost a chick that hatched healthy. Should I try to split up McGee and Ziva next season and put them with Tony and Abby so they can learn? Should I foster eggs to Tony and Abby?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The little WF baby didn't make it.  This is agravating... gona have to stay ontop of McGee and Ziva this time around.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did you notice if they had a 2nd one hatch yet? I'm sorry, its very frustrating when this happens...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

No a second has not hatched yet. I took the three eggs Ziva had that were closest to hatching and moved them to Abby's box. Abby and Tony are sitting good so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK that's fine, but you need to let Zive and McGee raise one baby even if you have to assist feed it. This first one might've not cried and so they never felt the feeding need. A drop of pedialyte usually makes the baby more active and asking for food.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I gave that little one some pedialite, but I guese I waited tolong. Abby and Tony have two verry health babies, they are in there with heads back begging for food.

here they are catching alitle nap. If I understand Susanne both of these are Cinnamon (the bruised looking eye color?)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what it looks like to me too but I can never tell if a baby is cinnamon until I hold it lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

you can come hold mine if you realy need to hold a baby...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure on your chicks eye colors. Normally a cinnamons eyes will at first be mistaken for a lutino new hatchling, and in 2-3 days this color turns to the dark colored eyes.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The two you see in the picture are 3 and 2 days old... I hear Cheeping in Ziva's nest box again... I thought I took the three that were closest to hatching and put them in Abby's box but aparently they hid one on me. I will keep checking it tonight and tomarow.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully they get to raise one...maybe they knew what you were gonna do and plotted to fool you? lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past McGee... He is smarter than most people.... Now have 3 yellow fuzzy buts in Abbys nest.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on babies


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats a cute ending about hidding an egg by Ziva


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are all three Abby's or is one McGee's?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

All three are Tony and Abby's. They are yellow, so not WF. McGee and Ziva are both WF so there is no way they could have a baby that is not WF right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Correct...all their babies would be WF.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

new pictures of Tony and Abby's babies.

#1, #2, and #3









#1, #2, and #3. #3 finaly decided to stick it head out so you can see.









Baby #4 has hatched ( 9:30 am )
You can see its little wet behind sticking out the right side of the huddle.









Had toget a picture of Abby watching every move I made... can still see #4's little wet behind.









Havn't had anymore of Mcgee and Ziva's eggs hatch yet... realy upset about that... wanted a Little WF Cinnamon Male... Hope the third clutch does better.

Oh by the way... Susanne see I changed my bedding... pine shavings now no corn cob! LOL thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are so cute


----------

